# What does everyone spend their Piggsback points on ?



## MrEarl (26 Aug 2014)

Hello,

While I've been a member of Pigsback for years, the old and much loved restaurant vouchers (for say: Maos etc) appear to have been taken away.

Notwithstanding the fact that I found the Pigsback website a little difficult to navigate through, when looking to try and find out how to spend my points, I ultimately got there only to find that there were dozens of promotions similar to those advertised everyday for cheap spas or hotels.  I must be missing something obvious, as it seems the best one can hope for is to allocate a few piggypoints to get a further 5% discount on these promotions.  Is this the case now ?

Out of interest, what do others here consider the best deals for buying with your pigsback points please (I'm hoping someone here can give me a good tip) ? 

Thank you.


----------



## gipimann (26 Aug 2014)

Have a search on boards.ie for a thread all about the demise of piggypoints - you're right, reductions on deals are about all they can be traded in for.


----------



## Bronco Lane (27 Aug 2014)

This caused a storm on boards.ie and on the Pigsback Facebook page with Pigsback blocking posts by those disgruntled who passed a negative comment. Numerous people gave their almost useless PiggyPoints to charity until Pigsback wouldn't allow this as well. I think many people just left and went to GrabOne instead, rather than give them any more business.
They also got rid of their rewards vouchers to Mao, TGI, Eircom etc.  
You can use up to 15% worth of points per transaction but if you look close enough at their offers with all their restrictions etc it is not worth it.


----------



## Sandals (27 Aug 2014)

Stopped using them after got rid their credit card...too hard get points...deals not that great n poor west of ireland restaurants etc

edit...actually they stopped doing the points after mbna went to avantacard


----------



## niceoneted (27 Aug 2014)

I use them to get the 15% off the deals that I am interested in on their site. I only buy the deals that suit us.


----------



## MrEarl (27 Aug 2014)

Hello,

Thank you all for your responses.  

As I feared, pigsback is nothing like as useful as it once was, from my point of view.

To have taken such a radical step as some of you have mentioned and as I've now read a little about elsewhere on the internet, stinks of very poor business to be honest ... ultimately cutting everyones points in value radically can only be bad for business.


----------



## Leo (28 Aug 2014)

MrEarl said:


> As I feared, pigsback is nothing like as useful as it once was, from my point of view.
> 
> To have taken such a radical step as some of you have mentioned and as I've now read a little about elsewhere on the internet, stinks of very poor business to be honest ... ultimately cutting everyones points in value radically can only be bad for business.



I think they're just getting squeezed by the likes of Groupon and other deals sites. The business model isn't as successful as it used to be and they're struggling to attract partners. 

I gave up on it a few years ago as there was nothing of interest.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Aug 2014)

The offers are very poor. Hardly ever changing. The same restaurants crop up all the time. The same hotels all the time. They pump up the offer by giving a glass of wine when I certainly don't want any so I avoid these offers. Also with the hotels they offer €20 toward a SPA treatment. What sort of spa treatment can you get for €20.  I availed of a hotel offer and I got the room overlooking the roof, car park with free noise from extractor fan thrown in.
Pigsback shafted their loyal customers by not allowing them to use 100% of their points against purchases.
Complain on their Facebook page.


----------



## Laramie (29 Aug 2014)

The parent company of Pigsback is called Empathy Marketing. If you check out their mission statement then they have failed miserably. They talk about the consumer being king, yet they turned their backs on their own customers when they effectively devalued their own Pigsback points.

http://www.empathymarketing.com/


----------



## gipimann (29 Aug 2014)

SlurrySlump said:


> .....Complain on their Facebook page.


 

As others have reported (on the Boards.ie thread), if you complain on their facebook page, your post is deleted and you are blocked from posting on their page again.


----------



## SlugBreath (22 Sep 2014)

I think that they are spending their time fiddling with their website instead of knocking on doors to get new business. They have several very busy websites all linked to each other basically selling the same products. For example, they had their "eating out" section on the main Pigsback site. They then decided to go upmarket on this and create "The Dining Room" for higher end dining. Fast forward a year and both the basic Pigsback site and the Dining Room site are selling the same product.
I agree with another poster who says that it's the same restaurants that they use over and over. They need to get out knocking on a few doors looking for new business. There are hundreds of restaurants out there.


----------

